
Facebook et al risk 'infantilising' the human mind - twampss
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/feb/24/social-networking-site-changing-childrens-brains
======
gaius
The Grauniad risks infantilising the human mind by telling people they should
sit on their backsides and wait for the government to do everything for them.

